# Geblubber (German)



## Bleipriester (Aug 15, 2018)

Hoffnungen sind Illusionen, denen sich hinzugeben leichter ist, als die Realität zu akzeptieren, es sei denn, eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung läßt eine falsche Realität annehmen, sodaß in diesem Falle alle Hoffnungen nicht nur Illusionen, sondern auch, wenn auch nicht unbegründet, so doch wertlos, da völlig ausgeschlossen wahr zu werden, oder bereits die echte Realität sind, wobei sie dann noch wertloser werden, da sie schon Wirklichkeit sind, sich aber als Hoffnungen, jedenfalls für den nächsten, in seiner Länge undefinierten, Zeitraum ausschließen; und alle Bemühungen die Hoffnungen Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen, können die bereits wirkliche, doch noch zum Ziel ernannte Realität leicht zerstören.

12.06.2004


Translation, as demanded:
When you´re dreaming of something that is already true, your efforts to make this reality true can easily destroy it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2018)

*and the translation is?*


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *and the translation is?*


Wait a sec.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> *and the translation is?*



"Hopes are illusions, so don't be hopin' for a translation, nomsayin'?"


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 15, 2018)

*"Please post in English. We like having Global USMB members, but the use of other languages is too often abused in order to circumvent rules."*

*thread closed*


----------

